# Price of pro pan blush refill in Australia



## miiika (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not too sure if it's okay to post a new thread for this but I was wondering if pro pan blush refills are available in Australia and how much they are. I'm assuming that the pro pan blush palettes are the same price as the eyeshadow ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks everyone!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Pro pan refills and blushes are only available at the Pro stores.
You can find all the prices from the previous post (I don't know why it is not under sticky):
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f241/m...d-stock-52325/


----------



## miiika (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry I didn't see the post


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 21, 2009)

No problem miiika!


----------

